# Bob White Invitational  Thank you all



## vishalshukla (Feb 26, 2008)

This past weekends BWI was a great success. 

There are so many people we have to thank that there is no way we can name them all.

Thanks to the BWI team and our Captains for your unbelievable dedication and commitment.

Thanks to all the people who volunteered and spent all day judging and working.

Thanks to all the school owners who brought your students and supported this event.

Thanks to all our guests and Kenpo Seniors who came by to support the event.

Thanks to all the people who donated goods, services and finances.

And so on, like I said I could spend hours naming all the people who helped make this event a success.

Here are some highlights other than just the great competition:

Hearing all the kids gasping in amazement at Professor Paul Dyes incredible demo
Seeing the look on Shelene Hearrings face as she gave a student the Steve Hearring Memorial Award
Receiving a donation from the Hollywood PAL kids. These kids have nothing to give, but they held their own fundraiser to make an additional donation to the RFKC.
Seeing the smile on Sigung LaBountys face as a row of little kids marched to the ring with their sparring pads on.

Finally here is the entire reason for the tournament. In 2006 we donated $12,000 to the RFKC. In 2007 we were able to double that to $24,000. Last night Bob Whites Karate Studio was honored and humbled to present a check to the RFKC for $48,000.

Once again I have to thank you all on behalf of BWKS, the RFKC and the Kids who need our help.

Gratefully yours,
Vishal Shukla
A proud member of Bob Whites Karate Studio


----------



## Bob White (Feb 26, 2008)

What a great effort by so many people. As Vishal mentioned, the "Thank you`s", could fill many pages. It is so good to see so many people rally behind this event. I just dropped Eddie Downey off at the airport to return to Ireland. Professor Downey traveled a great distance to support this event. His studio made a generous donation to our tournament. I really am not surprised but I am very proud to have the chance to associate with such quality people like Ed Downey.
If there are any kenpo school owners across the world that are interested in promoting their own tournament for Royal Families, here is a link for possible Camps in your area http://www.rfkc.org/index.cfm?PAGE_ID=221
While we receive no financial gain from this event it has certainly made our school a better place. It has united us in a cause that builds closeness and a real sense of community. 
If there are any questions about our event please let me know. 
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## MJS (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you!  It sounds like a fantastic event! 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 26, 2008)

All I can is God Bless to all of those that help out and perticipated in it.


----------



## Bob White (Feb 27, 2008)

If there are any schools interested in promoting an event for the Royal Families Kids Camp, now would be a good time to let me know. Thursday night we are attending a dinner at the Irvine Marriott for RFKC. The next day I will be speaking to the 165 Directors of RFKC from all over the world. I urge you and your organization to get involved. It is a great way for us to use our art to help people that truly need our help. As has been mentioned earlier, being in service unites and solidifies your schools and organization. 
Respectfully,
Bob White
www.bwkenpo.com
www.bobwhiteinvitational.com


----------

